# Reparación de monederos electronicos



## radall (Jul 9, 2015)

Hola amigos muy buenas tardes, días o noches, quisiera hacerle esta pregunta a todos los usuarios de foros de electrónica para ver si algunos de ustedes tendrán alguna solución, ya que hace tiempo me dedico a armar o construir simfonolas o rockolas digitales pero me e topado con problemas que en algunos casos el monedero es un fastidio y no me queda mas remedio que reemplazarlos. 
los principales problemas que estos presentan son las siguientes:

1.- el monedero no acepta cualquier tipo de moneda y la rechaza y la devuelve como si fuera falsa y por tanto no da el credito.

2.- el monedero acepta la moneda pero el monedero no me da el credito o no manda el pulso para validar el credito. 

esos son algunos de los problemas mas comunes de los que e observado y pues les agradecería mucho si pudieran algunos de ustedes ayudarme ya que es una inversión perdida en estos productos cuando por desgracia vienen en mal estado o fallan.

y para concluir quisieras decirles que las principales marcas que mas manejo son las SR y Wey-ya.. saludos a todos...


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2015)

La calidad de las monedas que se cargan en esos dispositivos.....
¿Es homogenea?
Te lo pregunto, porque los teléfonos públicos aquí, ya no aceptan ciertos tipos de monedas "legítimas", porque sucede que el estado ha estado emitiendo monedas con otra composición, que tienen características magnéticas que antes no traían(son de alto contenido ferroso - más baratas).


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 9, 2015)

La solución simple es usar fichas como las de los video juegos (fichines), estas lectoras son mucho mas simples y mas que nada "filtran" la ficha por su forma/peso... y las fichas las compras en el local de la rockola, ademas tienen un valor mínimo, y se pueden ir recuperando cuando sea necesario, se agrega un contador numérico de fichas que entraron a la caja si es que algún empleado tiene acceso a la llave... 
No es la solución en realidad.... espero sirva.

Saludos!


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> La solución simple es usar fichas como las de los video juegos (fichines), estas lectoras son mucho mas simples y mas que nada "filtran" la ficha por su forma/peso... y las fichas las compras en el local de la rockola, ademas tienen un valor mínimo, y se pueden ir recuperando cuando sea necesario, se agrega un contador numérico de fichas que entraron a la caja si es que algún empleado tiene acceso a la llave...
> No es la solución en realidad.... espero sirva.
> 
> Saludos!



Y de paso te ahorras el esfuerzo de andar reprogramando, porque no se allí, pero aquí, el valor puede variar, según la inflasión, y no te hablo de una variación anual, sino hasta mensual.


----------



## analogico (Jul 9, 2015)

si es de los  chinos 

1  son los  infrarojos

2 es el  transistor 

y si  es algo mas  dificil ya no vale la pena arreglar


----------



## radall (Jul 10, 2015)

ok amigos muchas gracias x sus opiniones y respuestas pero el motivo de la propuesta o pregunta es porque desgraciadamente tengo que usar los monederos pero pues estoy a la espera y dispocision de alguna orientación mas precisa saludos..


----------

